# Get Your FREE Gift Here...



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

For a limited time, *Eureka Chemical Company* is offering free samples of Fluid Film® for members of the PlowSite community. Check out our listing in the PlowSite Product Showcase at http://plowsite.com/showcase.php.

Fluid Film® was developed and perfected to stop the highly corrosive effects of salts, fertilizers, herbicides and pesticides on all metal surfaces. Fluid Film® will not freeze and stays slick in sub-zero temperatures, making it an excellent snow release agent. It will keep snow and ice from sticking or building up on any metal surface, and continue to lubricate in the coldest of conditions.

The perfect product for winter applications: Ask for your free can today. Just send an email to [email protected] and tell him you saw this post on PlowSite.com.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Sean:

Just wanted you to know that I received my free sample yesterday. They were very prompt in shipping the product. I'm going to try it tomorrow and see how it goes. Thanks


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I got my free sample yesterday also. Im egar to try it out and see how it compares to others. I'll let people know the results.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*free product*

I just got mine today, looks great, I have so many uses for it I'll definitely be buying more.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*free product update*

okay so today I sprayed FluidFilm on my mower deck, trailer gate hinges, my storm door hinges, my hitch and ball and the inside of my trailer's stake pockets. All hinges are squeak free and move nice, the mower deck stayed 90% buildup free even though this morning I was mowing wet grass. I give this product a thumbs up.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Grn Mtn said:


> I just got mine today, looks great, I have so many uses for it I'll definitely be buying more.


Got mine too, I will be putting everything and seeing how it works..


----------



## JunkFood331 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello Sean, just received my can yesterday. Was shipped very fast. I'm looking forward to trying it on many things. I'll up date on my findings.

Thanks a bunch for the info


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

is shiping free also?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

All free  Got mine in 4 days


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*capillary action*

New update to FluidFilm: The stake pockets I sprayed the inside only, (because I had never painted them yet and were rusty) there are two small weep holes on the bottom edge to keep water from building up. Well through capillary action this stuff has coated the bottom 1" OUTSIDE of the stake pockets, wow. Can you imagine a rusted screw or bolt, spray it on and wait a day or two and I bet this stuff would free it up. BTW, the stake pockets are 2x4 box steel welded on top of the trailers top side rails.

Oh, its been raining for two days without any washing away. I still have not checked under my mower deck to see if the twirlin' whirling wet grass blades wore it away.


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

FluidFilm was very prompt to reply, although it should be said that the offer is not valid for Canadian members.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I got my sample today and looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

great stuff, put it on my trailer hitch ball over a week ago, have hooked and un hooked it a dozen times and it has rained twice. this stuff is still working. Also worked really good on the slides on my wet tile saw. lasts a long time and the water doesnt affect it much.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Got mine in 3 days, have yet to try it.


----------



## chevman-67 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well I'm out of luck! It seems that I'm not able to try this stuff it sounds great but if you live in Canada you are not able to receive the free offer.Well anyways if your Canadian you can't get it. :crying:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

BNC SERVICES said:


> lasts a long time and the water doesnt affect it much.


Yes it sure does and in my case thats a bad thing because i got it on my mower brake pads on my eXmark and now turning is a real PITA!!!! It works great on the other things ive used it on though!


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Got mine in and can't wait to try it. Sounds like a great product.:bluebounc


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

how do i go abotu getting this stuff to try out sounds good


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

Just read (fully) the first post of this thread.



I got my free can very fast, and am extemely impresed by it coating/lubricating qualities.
I do not use it on my mower deck, but will certainly try it on my plows, blower soon.
I will be buying more.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

> chevman-67 Well I'm out of luck! It seems that I'm not able to try this stuff it sounds great but if you live in Canada you are not able to receive the free offer.Well anyways if your Canadian you can't get it.


Well, don't feel too bad... they won't even ship to some places in the US,.. like me...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

why will they not send it to you guys in alaska and canada??? Have they given you a reason..


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I figure I should get in here and clear some things up. We've been offering samples of Fluid Film for almost a month now, and the cost of shipping them across Country is over $4.00 a can. That is not covering the cost of the can itself or the material. I've shipped out more cans than I can sit down and count to the members of Plowsite. Shipping a single can to Alaska, Hawaii or Canada is really just too expensive. I should have been more specific in the intitial offering, but I really wasn't sure what the response was going to be. The response has been simply amazing, and I truly appreciate all the comments and emails I've received. I would like to apologize for anyone who wasn't able to receive a sample can. I do wish we could have supplied one to everyone.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

Recieved mine last week used it all was really impressed went to local John Deere dealer and got 5 cans and ordered 4 gallons going to spray under side of trucks .


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

i jsut received mine....i can't wait to try it, hopefully helps the mud and salt come of easier.....i will def be orderin some more


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Comparison Test*

I thought you all might like to see the results of a comparison test we had conducted by an outside, independent laboratory. The results are pretty dramatic:http://www.eurekafluidfilm.com/about/testing.html.

I just thought I'd let you know: The time is running out for the free samples. Once again, let me thank all of you who wrote in and gave testimonials, and for all the positive feedback you've given regarding the product.

Best regards to all,

Dan


----------



## LDA (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got my free sample the other day, tried it out on a few things, WORKS GREAT!!! Definalty will be buying some more

Thanks for the free sample


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i recived my can today and tryed it already this stuff is awsome


----------



## 129 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Fluid film*

I received my free sample...Tried it out on my door hinges and plow frame. Love it. I bought three large cans and started doing the underside of my truck. Great product. Scott


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I've not been particularly happy with the content of the Snow page and thought I'd ask for some suggestions on how it could be improved. 

I'm always open to constructive criticism, and would appreciate any advice you could give, for that page or any other for that matter. Just email your suggestions to [email protected] and I'll look them over.

The response by the members of this site has been so great that we are going to continue our sampling program for a while longer. PlowSite.com is one of the best sites I have every come across, and when this is all over I will miss all the communication and the great people that make up this community.

Best regards to all,

Dan


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

By mistake I left my log splitter out in the rain for a few nights. The day before the rain, I sprayed the splitting rail, wedge, piston arm, etc. with Fluidfilm. Today, after the rain, I went out and was very impressed as the rain did not affect the bare metal at all and the metal still was slick with a fluidfilm coating. Tomorrow I'll be putting in my order for a few gallons. Great stuff


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

For the rest of you Canadians unable to get your free sample can, I noticed that Princess Auto carries it for sale here in Ontario anyway. After reading all the previous comments, I'll be buying some


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

Dan, I would like to see your online ordering up & running. It tried to order some more online last night but had to wait until today to call the order in.

I too like the sample enough to order some more.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Believe me, I'd like to see the online ordering up as well. The online ordering system is being handled by one of our distributors, who developed that Web site specifically for Fluid Film. We've talked to him a few times, and he keeps promising to complete it, but so far he hasn't got it done. I know he is a very busy man, but I'd love to see it up and running, especially since we offer it on our Web site. I'll let you know as soon as it is a go.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I received my sample and also love it. I sprayed my trailer ball and pins on my tailgate on my dump insert. 2 rain storms later its all still there. It seems to melt rust. Definately would like some more but I did not see any prices in the ordering pack you sent. Whats the deal? I do not want to have to call.....I will place my order once your site is up and running.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Ooops, I see prices on your site.... I am pleased to find out that your product is not rediculously priced. Price looks good. I will be ordering once your site is ready to accept. Thanks


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Dan: I can't find anyone nearby who sells Fluidfilm so I tried to call in an order for a case of cans and got voice mail asking me to leave my name and phone number. I wasn't calling at midnight. Instead, this was at 9:25 A.M. Therefore I did NOT put an order in because I couldn't. You are losing sales due to your distributor's incompetence. First, he doesn't have web site ordering, and second, there's nobody there to answer the phone so he's using voice mail and he'll call me back. I'm usually not available for phone calls during business hours so a call-back won't do me any good. I suggest you get this guy to move things along or fire him. I love your product but don't see myself using any in the near future because of the difficulty in getting it.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sorry about our distributor. We really wanted to give him first crack at online orders since he had built the Web site specifically for that purpose. However, I will now direct you to a new source for online ordering: http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/catalog/index.htm
Just scroll down until you find Fluid Film.

If things change I will let you know.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Dan: Thanks for the link to Kayak Fishing Gear. I just ordered some of your product from them using their on-line ordering page.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

The Kayak place only sells cans, and unsure what size? Is there any link you can send us to for the gallons or larger spray cans? Thank you for the sample, I will probably be using your product exclusively once I can get my hands on some! I will try calling you for a direct order if thats possible.

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Dan, Thanks for the sample- I would suggest you pull that distributor's deal for the website fairly quickly. There is no reason an online store can't be implimented in a couple of days (OScommerce is free and widely supported on the web for example). 

As Eng50 asks who else can we order larger size quantaties from? If This works like I expect it will I'll be looking for a gallon can or two.

Also- since this contains no solvents and is not water soluable, what can be used to cut it as a solvent? The site says natural based cleaners, but what specifically should be used if I need to remove this to paint or something? Normally I use acetone followed by laquer thinner for good cleaning A' LA Paint prep.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

If you are looking to buy in larger quantities (gallons or pails), you can buy from us direct. We sell the gallons by the case (4 gallons to a case). I will contact kayak fishing gear and see if we can set them up selling gallons individually as well as pails and cases of the 11 3/4 oz. cans. BTW, they are currently selling the 11 3/4 oz. cans.

As far as removing Fluid Film, I would just use a mild solvent to remove it prior to painting. We recommend natural cleaners because we try to keep the environmental image, and a good detergent with warm water will clean it off, but for a quick and easy clean a mild solvent will cut through it. 

I'll keep you informed about any developments with Distributors. :bluebounc 

I can't help it. I've always wanted to throw one of those in.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

Dan,

I called today and ordered a case of the gallons. Thank you, your staff is very personable! One question I have, that I can't find an answer to is: does fluid film have any bad effects on rubber, plastics, neoprene etc (degredation, staining, swelling)? Especially O-rings and the like? Or conversly, does it have beneficial effects?

Oh and another one, what is the minimum PSI must the sprayer maintain for spraying the non aerosol product?

Thank you!

Bill


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

thanks for the free sample...(came in about 1 week) I have been looking for this prioduct for some time...I have since ordered a WHOLE CASE!!!
I will use it on all of my plow stuff and trailer hitches etc


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Bill,

In answer to your question, Fluid Film will not harm any paint, plastic or synthetic rubber. It can cause some swelling on 100% rubber, so check your rubber content before applying Fluid Film.
The minimum PSI you would want to spray Fluid Film in the bulk form would be around 80PSI. We recommend 100 or higher to get a better fan.

If you, or anyone else, has any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

BTW, kayakfishinggear has devoted a page to Fluid Film and is now selling individual gallons as well as aerosol cans online. Here is their link: http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/fluid_film.htm.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

How much does a gallon go for? 5 Gallons? 55 gallon drum? I might just need that much. 

I got my little free can. And I only wish I had gotten it sooner. I sprayed it on everything.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Dan: I ordered three cans from Kayak Fishing Gear and got them in 4 days. I'm happy they're selling gallons because I need a few so I'll be calling them. You may want to talk to them about putting their gallon price on their order page. Glad you gave me an alternate source for your product.


----------



## basheroffroad (Dec 26, 2004)

*are the samples still available?*

just curious as to whether or not free samples are still available. I haven't been on much recently as I haven't had the time. let me know asap as if its still available I would like to try it out asap. could help alot in the construction business.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I got a confirmation that my free sample was mailed out but never got it.


----------



## LuffTruckingLLC (Sep 28, 2004)

*Fluid Film!!??!!*

I got my free sample and sprayed all of my hinges on all my vehicles. They were all quiet before and now they all pop and squeck. And I had an old table saw that was rusty and making all kinds of noise. Sprayed the hell out of it and nothing.. But reshot everything with DW-40 and everything is quiet again. Not real inpressed, it might help to penetrate rusted bolts though. Havent tried.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

If you have not yet tried Fluid Film, samples are indeed still available. For pricing information on larger quantities, just contact us directly toll free at 888-387-3522 or through one of our Distributors.

If you never received the sample promised, please contact us and we will find out what went wrong. Occasionally one gets missed or shipped to the wrong address.

Oh, and we do stand by our product. If we didn't firmly believe in its superior quality, we wouldn't ship samples out for free. If you aren't satisfied in its performance, at least you know you didn't have to pay for it.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## KarenHook1 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I added the gallon size to our website / shopping cart. I hope this is convenient and if you have any questions or concerns please let me know. Thank you to those who have shopped for Fluid Film with us already. We are here to get the product to you as fast as we can!

Karen
Hook 1 Kayak Fishing Gear
http://www.kayakfishinggear.com


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Dano50 said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> In answer to your question, Fluid Film will not harm any paint, plastic or synthetic rubber. It can cause some swelling on 100% rubber, so check your rubber content before applying Fluid Film.
> The minimum PSI you would want to spray Fluid Film in the bulk form would be around 80PSI. We recommend 100 or higher to get a better fan.
> ...


I was thinking that I could spray this on with a concrete sealer sprayer that I have. Its like a garden sprayer but made of steel and is corrosion resistant. I do not know what the psi is on it, but will it work? If not, how else, besides a paint sprayer, would you spray it on?


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not sure what a concrete sealer sprayer is, but if it is like a garden sprayer it might not work that well. Fluid Film is about the viscosity of a house paint in its bulk form, which is why paint type sprayers work best. A Wagner would do the job. You need the air pressure to get a proper fan.
We do sell a bulk applicator on our Web site. It is a customized Milwaukee Sure Shot Sprayer. We had to add an adaptor to fit a special guard and tip to make it spray efficiently. You could either buy direct from us, or if you wanted to save some money I could give you all the names of the components and you could buy them separately. Here's the link if you want to look further: http://www.eurekafluidfilm.com/about/bulk.html. 
You could always just brush it on, although spraying would be the desired method of application.

I hope this helps. Don't hesitate to ask any further questions.

Dan


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

Dano50 said:


> I'm not sure what a concrete sealer sprayer is, but if it is like a garden sprayer it might not work that well. Fluid Film is about the viscosity of a house paint in its bulk form, which is why paint type sprayers work best. A Wagner would do the job. You need the air pressure to get a proper fan.
> We do sell a bulk applicator on our Web site. It is a customized Milwaukee Sure Shot Sprayer. We had to add an adaptor to fit a special guard and tip to make it spray efficiently. us, You could either buy direct from or if you wanted to save some money I could give you all the names of the components and you could buy them separately. Here's the link if you want to look further: http://www.eurekafluidfilm.com/about/bulk.html.
> You could always just brush it on, although spraying would be the desired method of application.
> 
> ...


how much? nice looking setup..


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Sure Shot Sprayer information*

We sell the customized Sure Shot Sprayers for $150.00 delivered. I sat down and did the math and if you purchased them all separately, they would run you around $100.00 before delivery. If you wanted to purchase them separately, you could buy the Sure Shot Model A 1000 through the manufacturer for $45.60. Here is their link: http://www.sureshotsprayer.com/SURESHOT/homepagesureshot.html.

You will also need a separate guard and tip. We have found the Titan Tip 661-521 reversible and the Titan Guard 661-015 to work the best. Those go for around $30.00 for the tip,and $22.00 for the guard. I purchase them through a company in San Francisco, but I would guess that you could find them through any Spray Equipment dealer. You will also need an adaptor, which will cost a few dollars and can be picked up through an industrial supplier.

I know the prices are kind of high , but this is the best we could come up with. The other option is a Wagner type sprayer.

I hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Dano50 said:


> I'm sorry about our distributor. We really wanted to give him first crack at online orders since he had built the Web site specifically for that purpose. However, I will now direct you to a new source for online ordering: http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/catalog/index.htm


Dan, Thanks for the link, I'm ordering 12 cans as I type, the stuff works great, sprayed it all over my salter and can't believe how it works, almost puts an invisible wax on, pretty good stuff.

Thanks again for the sample, it has lead to a 12 can sale.

Take Care.


----------



## snow blind (Oct 9, 2005)

Just recieved mine and cant wait to place on but been very damp here have looked for local distibuter but none all out of cal. maybe can set up deal with them and have a supply here sounds like a nice idea see what happens. Verry reliable product from what I have read, will see what happens. thank you for free sample. Snowblind:waving:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Just want to update- been a month since I coated some of my plow frame and truck suspension and frame- plowed the storm on Friday plus driving the truck daily- the plow outside uncovered.

Both still have a good coating on them. Silicone would have been totally gone- same with the lith I used to use.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!*

Hello Plowsite members,

I just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays and share with you this year's Christmas Newsletter. I had too much fun writing it.

http://www.eurekafluidfilm.com/about/newsletter.html

I hope you all have a safe and Merry Christmas and enjoy the Holiday Season!

Dan


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!*

Hello Plowsite members,

I just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays and share with you this year's Christmas Newsletter. I had too much fun writing it.

http://www.eurekafluidfilm.com/about/newsletter.html

I hope you all have a safe and Merry Christmas and enjoy the Holiday Season!

Dan :waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Dan,

I just received my 12 cans, the stuff is great, thanks for introducing it to us.

Take Care
Frank


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

Great product, thanks for the free trial! I used it on my blade and shovels, worked great. Need to order more!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*hey Dan*

Great spin on 'twas the night before Christmas. I ended up handing out the samples to my Fire Fighter Brother-In-Law who then bought some and his electrician buddy who bought some, my tire guy who said he really didn't notice much , my plow dealer (haven't talked with him yet) my welder friend and my neighbor. Merry Christmas.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Not so much impressed with it when I sprayed in on the front of my moldboard to keep snow from sticking. It does keep my center hinge from squaking. Maybe if I'd put it on while it was warmer it would stick like tar to a smoker's lung. I do like the idea of spraying it to the frame of the truck on top of the wax dip. I do appreciate the sample tho.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Time is running out...*

To all plowsite members,

Time is running out for the free sample cans. I can't tell you how much I've appreciated your kind words, support and enthusiasm. This is one of the best sites I have ever visited, and I hope you have all enjoyed it as much as I have. May you all have a safe and prosperous 2006.

I thought I'd leave you with our Oddball Newsletter for your enjoyment.

Thanks again,

Dan


----------

